# My Other Half Soaped!



## Failte Gate Farm (Sep 20, 2011)

My husband, the cattle man, tolerated my Boer goats. He grudgingly accepted my switch to dairy goats. And because he 

knew how to milk a cow, he taught me to milk a goat, but that was about the extent of his interest - until I started 

soaping.


I had already made two batches of soap at a vacant house we are trying to sell. (no disturbs me and the house smells 

great for realtors!) He had never watched me make soap, but was noticing that his empty cardboard cowboy hat boxes 

were quickly being filled with curing bars. Last Sunday I took him to Wal Mart with me as I stocked up on soaping 

supplies. Because I'd been wanting to try the loofah soap, I grabbed a couple of overpriced loofah sponges for the 

day I ever got around to making the molds.


I hadn't planned on using them for this batch of soap, but as I started making soap, I soon realized that he was 

puttering in the barn. He came back into the house, grabbed a loofah, wet it, crammed it into his tube, measured it, 

and proceeded to cut two pvc molds. I didn't bother him. He was clearly a man on a mission.


He then had two tubes with no caps and no apparent plan for how to get the hardened soap out of the mold. He came 

back into the kitchen, and rummaged around until he found two coffee cans. He then sprayed his cans and his tubes 

with PAM. He lined the bottom of the cans with freezer paper. I just made soap and kept my mouth shut. The loofah 

tubes were HIS project. Clearly he planned on using my batch of soap for his project, so I mentally wrote off this 

batch of soap even as I was mixing it up. 


He put his tubes in the coffee cans and placed the cans in a shallow pan of ice water. I had my doubts, but it was 

his project. When the batch was ready to be poured, I poured some in a large pyrex measuring cup for him. He poured 

it into each sponge. He filled two sponges and used the rest in a flat mold. The next day he used a green bean can to 

push his soap out of the mold and cut it up with a miter box and a serrated bread knife. Wonder of wonders! ALL the 

soap turned out!


Now he wants his own rubber gloves for soapmaking this weekend. Whodathunkit? :biggrin


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

AWESOME!! :biggrin


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh that's awesome!!!!!

I can get mine to cut the PVC and maybe wash out the molds here and there, but he has only helped make 2 batches and that was when we first started and didn't know the wonders of a stick blender  stirring and stirring taking turns when it felt like your arm would fall off.....might have scarred him for life  

hehehehehehe

Hope y'all keep having fun with it!!!!
Lynn


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

mine won't even cut the pvc :? congrats!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL fun! My dh loves the goats... but the soaping is dd & I...


----------



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok so it dont get the big deal. MAybe if my wife helps me someday I will understand


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

congratulations! my dh always soaps with me, we started the first batch together and still soap together 4 years later! we enjoy soaping together. he does the lye/milk, i do all the oils and he blends them. i line the molds, pour the soaps, etc. i cut them and all the wrapping and selling.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just loved this story!!! Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool!!!


----------

